# shrimp and scallops   "chillin and grillin"



## miamirick (Apr 25, 2015)

Doing some yardwork today with the pup and of course we need some snacks while we work

going to start with some shrim, scallop, pepper,sausage,onion, jalapeno and tomato mixture soaking in a real tasty Key West Hot Sauce 













950 960 013.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Apr 25, 2015






Next up is a salmon steak soaking in that same hot sauce marinade













950 960 015.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Apr 25, 2015






And of course we need some wings coated with curry and jamaican jerk seasonings













950 960 016.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Apr 25, 2015






gonna go get the smoker going   i'll be back


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 25, 2015)

Nice Start Rick!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Wake that Pup up & get her in the Pics !!

Tell her to stay away from the gators in the water in your back yard too!!!

Be Back.

Bear


----------



## miamirick (Apr 25, 2015)

smoker is loaded progress pics













001.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Apr 25, 2015






nice little smoke coming out













002.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Apr 25, 2015






the watchdog is getting hungry













003.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Apr 25, 2015






seafood and veggies are ready













004.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Apr 25, 2015






wings ready for the grill













005.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Apr 25, 2015






nothing like a good snack and a cold one in the pool













006.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Apr 25, 2015






finished the wings off on the grill to crisp up that skin













008.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Apr 25, 2015






salmon going on now


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 25, 2015)

Looking Good Rick!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Funny how those smart Watch Dogs know right where the shade is!!

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 25, 2015)

Tasty looking meal! Not very smoke!


----------

